# I need guidance PLEASE!



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I have recently taken an interest in taking on woodworking as a hobby. I've done quite a bit of research and have quite a few questions in regards to strategically planning how I enter this hobby. I have currently mapped out a list of tools and materials I need to begin creating a workshop with the end goal of fine furniture and cabinetry. I also want to have my whole plan on order before I dive headfirst into this so I don't become someone who buys tools that I ultimately won't use. I plan on heading out on Black Friday this year with my full list in hand and a budget of $2400 to get everything I need. I am shooting for quality over quantity and have a few questions in regards to what I've come up with. I also am in the middle of making plans to move into a bigger house that can accommodate my space needs. My overall plan is to take this list and first focus my start into this craft by focusing solely on building jigs, benches, and tables for all of my primary power tools (example: buy router and Freud bits and make the routing table, portable table saw, etc). I want to mainly ask two questions to start of with. The first being about setting up shop to get started before I move.

1) the place I live doesn't have a garage. I have a shed I could clear out to some degree and make space, but I worry about my new tools outside. Is there a workbench design that can ultimately Keep my tools portable so that maybe I can work outside on sunny days and then conveniently remove said power tool to bring inside to prevent weathering damage? And if so, does that also mean that the wooden bench itself which will be left outside may not do so well with weathering and moisture either? (Such as warp and ruin the flat surface by which I utilize my tools). Or maybe any other ideas on how to solve this "zero space" issue?

2) Aside from random stuff like woodpecker precision squares, clamps, etc… I could list everything but that list is quite big. I am researching everything and every tool and I do feel quality and precision go hand in hand. I also do understand that the quality of stock you use plays a key role in how the effectiveness of your jigs function. I do want to list the tools I think are relevant to discussion are as follows:

DEWALT Router Fixed/Plunge Base Kit,
DEWALT Sliding Compound Miter Saw, 12-Inch (DWS779
DEWALT 
Dewalt DWE7491RS 10" Tablesaw

From what I can gather, with these and the appropriate blades, bits, and DIY tables to fit, I can create jigs that take the place of other tools such as jointers and planers. Even seen I could build a drill press. Am I looking at this wrong? 
Also… is it a better idea to scratch off the miter saw and invest more in a table saw since TS sleds with miter gauges essentially can do everything that a miter can but with more precision..(saying I can build sleds and other jigs with Dimensional accuracy?)
I do understand that there is quality issues with portable table saws and I'm not really sure iff the route I'm choosing is effective. Efficiency of cost I think is on point, but will I be disappointed with the results that I will be going for?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think you would be better off to buy tools as you need them rather than buying them all at once. That is a pretty small budget for quality tools, a decent table saw could eat most of that up. You will have a better feel once you start making stuff, then add to your tools as you go. You will want a better table saw than a jobsite saw. Look at contractor saws as a minimum, a cabinet saw would be better. Yes, you can get by without a miter saw although they are nice to have.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

First off welcome to lumber jocks. If u get 100 ppl to reply to your post you'll have probably 50 different answers because the same things won't work for everyone but I'll throw this advice out. 
Your shop space: when I was younger I did my projects in a small basement and over the years it's expanded but even now my area is only a 14×24 area. If what you have is a building (don't think you mentioned the size but I'll assum it's a small building) then I'd suggest a deck right outside the building so that you can mount wheels on all ur equipment and roll them out to work and back in to store them. You can always build a lean to on the side of the building to allow for some outside storage of lumber and other materials
Tools : I think the general consensus is when starting out you should buy what need WHEN you need it. Otherwise you'll spend money on tools that you later realize that you don't need. 
As far as the tools you have listed that you'd like to buy I don't have much comment other that I'd suggest you go with a different table saw unless you are really cramped for space. The one you have listed is fine to save space and ideal for contractors that need to have something light to move from job to job but it's power/ accuracy/ maintenance and even resell value won't compare to a better built machine like the one in the link below. Also tools are like cars, they are always expensive when they are new but usually loose value quickly so it's better financially to buy something used that is good quality.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/DELTA-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Blade-13-Amp-Table-Saw/50081568


----------



## DaveFFMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

TellMePlease, welcome to the forum! Also, welcome to the hobby.

Woodworking is such a varied and personal hobby, there is no right or wrong way to go about things. (Although there are some very dangerous ways of doing things!) You are definitely on the right track to spend your hard-earned money on quality tools. Which tools you choose to buy are entirely up to you. I started my woodworking hobby making "fine furniture" in my one bedroom apartment. I used hand tools and a workmate bench. As I moved into larger spaces and saved up more money I bought better equipment.

You will get many different opinions on what tools you should buy. The end result is they all turn big pieces of wood into smaller pieces of wood. You can crosscut a board with either a sliding compound miter saw, a tablesaw with miter gauge, a circular saw with framer's square, or a hand saw. They all will do the same job with varying speeds and precision. You could even cut a board with a straight bit and router! Whatever equipment you get, you can find a way to make it work.

I say, you are doing good. Don't second-guess your decisions. Do your research and dive in! This is a great hobby that is very individual and personal. You will learn much along the way. Your priorities and tastes will probably change over time. (That's okay. We all change and grow as we gain experience.) Focus on your goals and work hard toward achieving them. If you enjoy what you do, you will be proud of your projects.


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to the club….

With respect to #1, there are several portable bench designs-on casters, that you can find on youtube. Also, if you have not found him yet, look at Ron Paulk's stuff: https://thesmartwoodshop.com/

With respect on #2, saw the money right now on a miter saw and put that money towards a better contractor saw or better yet a table saw. While you can get "precision" out of that Dewalt miter saw (and I am a Dewalt guy), their miter saws are more for the contractor market than the fine woodworking. You can rough out boards with a circular saw and then get precision with your TS. If you need portability and it is in the budget, look at a Sawstop Contractor saw…or if you can find a space, look at a Grizzly table saw. A lot of people on this site do quality work with a contractor saw, but lots of others (me included) will tell about the frustrations they had with their contract saws (fencing coming out of alignment, tops warping, under powered)

Couple of other comments:

-Most of the quality woodworking components don't really go on sale for Black Friday. They hold their value, so there is no real point in waiting.

-Don't buy a pile of tools all at once. Figure out how you work and what you want to build. Buy quality as you need them or realize the work arounds are more hassle than they are worth. The router and table saw are a good start. Add in some some quality bits, a quality blade (like a WWII or a Freud), a few of the Woodpecker squares, a set of chisels and a block plane and a #4 or #5 Jack plane and you will be real close that $2400 budget in a hurry. To be honest, once you start getting closer to doing fine furniture, I think you will find that a planer and jointer are to be on your list in a hurry.

ONe other comment,


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

My suggestion is to buy a wood lathe.
Wood turning will teach you lots of the properties of wood that a furniture makers needs to know. 
Here's a short list to support my point.
How to read grain direction 
How to sharpen a wood cutting tool . Very important 
Finding out what woods you like and don't like
Wood for wood turning can be found in firewood piles
Projects can be accomplished in a day like a bowl.
It's a very expensive hobby so start small.
Good Luck


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

You can double your budget by buying used machines and hand tools. There are always used contractor or better table saws for sale. You will quickly outgrow a portable saw. I rarely buy new machines or tools, just keep your eyes open and be FAST. Good tools sell quickly. I got the Porter Cable dovetail jig with all the add on templates, in almost unused conditions for $50. Over $200 full price. And I do buy tools I know I will need, before I need them, if I find a great price. Just my way, not all agree with buying ahead, but I have a future projects list. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Kreg PRS3020 True-FLEX Featherboard, Pack of 2

Kreg PRS3400 Precision Router Table Set Up Bars, Set of 7

Yonico 14705q 1/2-Inch Height with 6 Bearings Rabbet Router Bit …

Freud 1/4" (Dia.) Double Flute Straight Bit with 1/4" Shank (04-..

Yonico 14190q 1/4-Inch Hex Bolt T Slot Router Bit 1/4-Inch Shank

JelBo Woodworking Tool Countersink Drill Bit Set 1/4 Inch Hex Sh…

DEWALT Random Orbit Sander, 5-Inch (DWE6423K)

Freud SD208 8-Inch Professional Dado

Kreg Jig K5 Master System with Pocket Hole Screw Kit (5-Sizes)

Woodpeckers Precision Woodworking Square 6" x 4",

Bessey Clutch Style Bar Clamp Set 600 lb.

IRWIN QUICK-GRIP Bar Clamp, One-Handed, Mini, 6-Inch (2), (2) 12-Inc…

GRR-RIPPER 3D Pushblock for Table Saws, Router Tables, Band Saws…

WoodRiver Low Angle Block Plane with Adjustable Mouth (Maybe)

CRAFTSMAN Air Compressor, 6 gallon, Pancake, Oil-Free with 13 Pi…

WEN 61720 3/4-Inch to 2-Inch 18-Gauge Brad Nailer (Went cheap here)

Hole Saw Set, Drillpro 11 PCS Hole Saw Kit 3/4'' - 2 1/2 "inch f…

Kreg Precision Router Table Insert Plate w/Level-Loc Rings (non …

Kreg PRS3040 Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers

SnapOn 474-125-0.60 Bahco 5-Inch Cabinet Scraper

Figured I'd share the rest of my list. I don't feel the rest of this is something that I would not find use for in my research of what tools to go buy. I know that these tools here will be needed to make the jigs that I plan on preparing. They are pretty basic and necessary. I of course plan on a shop vac with a cyclone system for starting off (with the notion that I will be buying a more effective dust collection system). I feel this is the bare minimum to build the jigs and tables I need to kick start. From what I gather too, I will be starting off working with a combination of MDF, Baltic birch plywood (grade BBBB), Masonite (hardwood), and white pine to build my jigs. I will list the jigs I've compiled later. Thoughts on this list? I feel like I've been thorough in my research to buy all at once instead of as I need them. Of course there are smaller materials I plan to get like glue, t bolts, appropriate saw blades for ripping and accuracy, etc…

I do think you guys points on the table saw is spot on. That's why I was hesitant but thinking the work site may be adequate considering no work space and the need for many Ts operating on 220v, as well as the space constraints and weight to consistently move the saw.

and thanks to everyone for their insight. I will now for sure NOT get the miter. You confirmed it's purpose is redundant and not needed. Just convenient. Thoughts on this stuff?

Also: the full list that I've provided comes to $2400 on Amazon.. based on the Black Friday sales for 2019 at Lowe's… the power tools alone were half that cost which means what's $2400 on amazon should be $500 less on Black Friday saying they have similar deals. And space is a very big issue. I'd love to have a cabinet saw (who wouldn't) it volts, and space make it maybe not a good choice. But that would allow me to find the deal on one used.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Whatever you do, don't get yonico router bits. Worst quality tool I ever tried.

3 out of 6 bearings I got were locked up. A profile that takes 2 passes with Whiteside, took 4-6 with yonico.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'd lose the dado blade for now - you can do that w/ the router

I'd also trade the woodpeckers square for a solid combo square like a starrett.

Pipe clamps are cheap and work great too.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

It's good to have a wish list for future tool purchases. I have one, I modify it regularity, and put a number next to it as to the priority of need, and the wants and priority keeps changing.

Long time ago when I started woodworking it was a on/off hobby. I got the basic hand tools, and benchtop or hand power tools (drill, saber saw, circular saw, router w/router table, 4×36 sander, detail sander, and chop saw). Got by nicely. Nice to have all the bells and whistles but you don't need them to start. When I decided to get serious in woodworking as a hobby the first things I added was a Hybrid table saw, 6×80 edge sander (turns out I use these more then my other tools I have). To save room I went with benchtop tools so I could store wood under the benches. Benchtop tools I got was 12" planer, 28" jointer, drill press, spindle sander, 12" disc sander (after time I regretted getting a 12" disc sander, I would have been better off getting a 6×48 belt sander and keep the belt in a up position), scroll saw, extra clamps (Quick-Grips, F-clamps, Aluminum U-bar clamps, pipe clamps, scissor clamps), extra detail sanders, biscuit saw, Air Filtration Unit, Dust collector. Doesn't take long to add up. Made my own tool benches using 2×4's for the frame.

You could order free catalogs from all the woodworking tool suppliers. Grizzly, Rockler, Penn State Ind, woodcraft, Lee Valley, Peachtree, Whiteside Machine Co, Klingspor's Woodworking Shop, etc.. Good way to compare the options they offer and what to expect in costs. Sounds like you may have done this already.

Making all your equipment can save you some moola, but is that really practical. Or are you super frugal. The only equipment I made was the workbenches, and some jigs for the table saw, drill press and router table. If your being frugal to save moola, why did you choose Woodpecker and Bessey. A $6 dollar machinist square will do the same as a high dollar woodpecker square, plus you can make your own. You also can make your own shop clamps if you plan on making your own equipment. And why 600# rated hand clamps. Softwood only require 100-150# clamping pressure, hardwoods 150-250# clamping pressure, some exotic tropical woods up to 300# clamping pressure. Pipe clamps or aluminum U-Bar clamps have higher clamping pressure but your most likely using them for edge or carcuss glue-ups, not because of the 1000# clamping pressure it offers. https://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/skills/take-it-easy-with-clamping-pressure painters tape can even be used for small glue-ups

As to making your jigs. Make them as you need them. Sounds like you need room for tools, equipment and a workbench and won't have room for jigs that you don't know when you'll be needing them. The first jig I made wasn't till years later, and that was for a table saw sled for cutting small pieces.

The most expensive purchases are the tools that you don't use at all. So purchase them as you see the need (not the 'would be nice to have'). Have a plan of attack. Most of your projects will most likely be preplanned so you have time to get the tools and supplies when needed. Otherwords, plan on what you intend to build, or what is the niche in woodworking you plan to do. I started out making heirloom quality Hope & Cedar Chests for customers and added box Urns for funeral homes (still do what I started, but not as much), Was asked to do furniture repairs & restoration projects. Now my focus changed to do restorations and repairs (75% of what I do now). And I'm in the shop more than I really want to be, and back logged on customer projects. Not long ago I decided to turn segmented Urns for funeral homes (a different niche verses the box urns). My point is, Your interests of what you plan on building may change, your tool needs change with it. So buy accordingly, and not ahead of what you need. Take some of the moola you have and put it in a separate checking account, build the account up slowly so you have the funds to get your lumber, hardware, and tools as you need them, and reimburse the funds as you go. So much nicer to plan on a project when you have the extra moola, instead hoping your customer pays you when the project is completed.

I normally don't rant this long. Almost long enough to hire a editor and get published.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I started out picking up tools used and new to have a "complete" shop. With a 10" x 16" shed I quickly ran out of space when I inserted drill press, jobsite table saw, chop saw, planer, band saw, jointer and crude bench. Then something changed and I started falling in love with hand tool woodworking. Most of my woodworking is geared toward skill building via shop projects to maximise space. I now buy hand planes, hand saws and brace & bits. Once I free up more floor space I will build a portable workbench (Will Myers Moravian bench) so I can move it outside on a future deck in good weather. BTW the chop saw had to go, it took up too much space.

My point is that things can change. I am moving from machining wood to working wood which also helps with safety and dust mitigation. This works for me because I am in this as a hobby as retirement is approaching and have no need for production work to create income. Good luck in your new hobby and see where it takes you.

Don't forget to invest in some quality sharpening stones too. No recommendation on what to get as nobody her has an opinion on the best sharpening method.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got a 8×16 half garage shop with about $10k in tools and to make "fine furniture" I would have to at least double my shop size and tool budget.

Follow this LINK to see what I spent $10k on.

Start smart, start small. Pick easy projects and buy tools as you need. Get your skills up to speed since it's the hands, not the tool, that makes for quality.

There are infinite paths to where you want to go. The tools you buy reflect the projects you do. No one tool set is ideal for all projects. Follow you interest and get good at it. Like the path to Carnegie Hall, fine woodworking takes practice, practice, practice!

Don't bite off more than you can chew. Spending a ton on tools you can't use causes marital discord and frustration. Buy as you grow.

Other than the TS, buy inexpensive, but quality, tools first. When they break or you outgrow them, buy better. If it doesn't break, you've got the right tool. Sooner or later you'll have the right tool that lasts.

Personally, I buy tools new for the warranty, but others have great success with used, quality, tools. Again don't go hog wild and buy just because it's a deal or you think you might use. A tool you don't use is $$$ down the drain.

You can start woodworking with a simple carving knife instead of a $10,000 shop and still derive satisfaction of a job well done. See a caged ball on a chain whittled out of a single piece if you think whittling is trivial! LOL


----------



## metalbot (Sep 15, 2019)

OP - your basic description of yourself screams "Do Steve Ramsey's first course". I know that for a few people on this forum, that was their introduction to woodworking. His first course is pretty straightforward (and the first project is to build a mobile workbench!). Power tool needs are limited to miter saw, table saw, orbital sander, and drill. You could do the first two projects before getting a table saw. The course won't teach you fine joinery, but it will make you competent at following a plan, dealing with issues that come up, and working from "real" measurements rather than "the plan".


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

You guys are great! Thanks for all your advice. Find myself reading them more than once. While I'm stubborn about some aspects, I'm moved by others.

On another note: just got back from fireworks store and spent $1400… and all o could think to myself was "there's my table saw" LOL


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Powermatic PM1000 Tablesaw - $900

I just found this on Craigslist! Is this the deal I think it is? Should I jump on this?


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

On personal experience, don't get a miter saw that requires a lot of clearance in the back. It makes finding a place in the shop a bit difficult. I bought the DeWalt you're looking at and now I'd done more research.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I actually already came to the conclusion that I wasn't getting one.

But this table saw I found. Should I jump on it? Or are deals like this commonly found. If I bought it now, it would literally sit in my current house unused for 8 months until I move to my new house.









It is only 1 3/4 HP since it runs on 110 v so to speak. Means I wouldn't have to get 220v. And the reviews seem pretty legit. Thoughts on this? Worth getting now for later? Or deals like this are a dime a dozen and I should wait?
Also, any particular points I should be on the lookout for if I go look at it? Sorry new to this and tools all around to a degree


----------



## Cgwendling (Sep 20, 2011)

In my part of the US that would be a fair price for that saw if it was in working order.
Having said that, the saw weights over 300 pounds and wouldn't be much fun to pull in and out of your shed to use it.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I seen it sells new for roughly $2400. Thought $900 was good. And 465 lbs to be exact. I'm going to store it in my brother in laws workshop if I get it. It's not climate controlled but it keeps water out. Suppose I'll just wait till I move to use it, or go to his house to fiddle around when time allows


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

> I'm going to store it in my brother in laws workshop if I get it. It's not climate controlled but it keeps water out.
> 
> - TellMePlease


Put a good coat of paste wax on before you store it to inhibit rust.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Done. I'm gonna get it. My family thinks I've done lost my marbles.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

A spray can of Boeshield is great rust prevention


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

30 years of ww'ing and my biggest advice to you is 1. Buy the very best quality tools you can afford. That's a nice saw to start your shop. You will need a dedicated 110V circuit for it. If you can't afford it now, save up but do-not- buy-junk!. I say this because lousy tools hinder skill development and results will suffer causing your frustration index to soar (DAMHIKT) 2. Don't go too crazy buying tools you "think" you need and double/triple think single purpose tools (example: side rabbet plane I've used it once)

Not many hand tools on your list. Hand tool skills are THE foundation of fine (or even not so fine) ww'ing. I suggest you focus on a basic hand tool kit and start out with some simple projects to get you going. You don't need to spend $75 for a chisel, a $75 set of 4 will do fine, like Narex. You'll need a #4 bench plane. You can try to track down an old Stanley (pre WWII) or just buy a #4 WoodRiver (yeah, made in China but its a lot fo plane for the money).

Along with hand tools comes sharpening. Too big a subject to address here.

Marking tools are another area you don't want to scrimp. Igaging makes economical fairly decent stuff, but IMO a 12" Starrett combo square should be the first square you buy. Marking gauges can be simple wheel gauges, or you can even make your own. Paul Sellers is probably THE best source for a new ww'er on hand tools.

Bessey clamps are very good, but again, starting out, IMO pipe clamps are the best option. Purchase various lengths of pipe and use couplers as needed.

Most of the tools you've listed are ok with the exception of Woodpecker. Personal choice but IMO they are what I all "status symbol" tools.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

This is an interesting thread. And kind of highlights why most people should buy tools as they need. You could easily spend the $2400 on tools you may never use, whereas somebody else could spend half or a quarter of that and still be able to make "fine furniture".


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah. Well… The way I work, I think I've got what I need down to a minimum. And tuning that list with this thread (starlette square added). I've never been the power tool guy. I've never even done woodworking outside of two grow boxes and two benches I built with a circular saw. I honestly could very well suck at all of this. And if I can be pretty good, then I will at least make furniture for my house (tables, bookshelves, and whatever I can find useful and needed. And even all that, maybe I can make it something that will last and be passed down. I have no skill. I have no developed or discovered hand skills. BUT!... I am a strategic planner. My self motivation for learning and applying knowledge (while being thorough) is one of my strong suits. I was told before I a fool for trying to fix my iPhones. Never paid anyone to fix anything sense. I can completely disassemble and reassemble them now. My wife begged me to hire someone to lay out 1000 square feet of flooring. "Just because you watched a YouTube video doesn't make you an expert." LMAO!!! That turned out great!!!

I honestly feel intrigued and hyped and can't seem to get enough of everything I'm taking in. I make good money at my job so I'm not doing this to sell anything. In reality if those close to me like my work, very good chance I'll give it away. I choose to plan out my tools, cut corners, and spend top dollar on the basics because the picture in my head from everything I'm learning is that quality and precision go a long way if you put it where it's most needed. The ability to read your stock and prep before builds… accuracy and consistency of your measurements, etc etc…

No. I will never be the guy who could spend a quarter of that and make fine furniture. I'm ok with that. I may even be the guy who spends $3k and don't make crap and turns around and sells his shop. That's ok too. But I gotta say, I'm really really hyped to dig in. If in the end all I got was a fun time, plethora of knowledge, and a 3 legged table that can only sit sideways, I'm cool with that


----------



## Biddles (Apr 6, 2017)

I noticed you listed "woodpecker" tools. With your budget that company shouldn't even be considered. They make beautiful stuff, but the pricing is crazy, and you can get more bang for your buck elsewhere. For example, their precision 6" squares are $90+ each. You can get a Galax pro for $9 shipped…

My advice is go on slickdeals website and search it daily for stuff you want. Amazing deals pop up often, and you can do deal alerts so you get emailed once something fitting your criteria comes up. Put in deal alerts for brands like Dewalt, Makita, etc…


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I wondered about the woodpecker stuff. I also looked into Woodgraphics which is pretty much the same. I actually tried to find reviews and people breakdown and reasoning on why I should not go that route and simply go cheaper. Most of what I found was people saying that the worth and quality were top notch. To be honest, since there is so much to learn and look into with tools, I rolled with it. I will dig more into other brands. Probably won't go as cheap as $9… but usually the correct choice lies in the middle somewhere

And Robert: that is very solid advice. I had to reread it again. I will take everything you said with more than consideration. Keep it coming guys. This thread has already fine tuned quite a bit for me. I went from asking about three Dewalt power tools and now… I have scratched everyone of them off my list. And replaced with then with better tools more suited to my goals


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

First post is for plans? I think not


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Someone may have already said this but I'd search Craigslist for used values unless $ is no object. You can usually find excellent values on tools that are as good as new or better. For instance, many members would spend the same money on a 20 year old Unisaw as they would on a new Grizzly.

As somebody else already said, if you ask this 100 times you'll get at least that many opinions here.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm actually starting to do that now. It's unfortunate. The guy with the saw couldn't wait till the end of my work day. He sold it to another guy down the street in the same city. I get it… but now I'm gonna wait till a find a deal again. Actually looking for other power tools on Craigslist too if the model fits what I'm looking for


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

The good deals go really fast.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

There is a rule we all believe in which is Rule #5.

*Rule No. 5: In the time between finding a machine and asking others if you should buy it someone else will come to the proper conclusion.*

Welcome to lj.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah. I knew it was a deal. The mi Ute he responded I said I wanted it. Told him I was 80 miles away and was during work hours. Apparently someone 5 miles away could get it immediately. Nothing I could do. I've been crying all day


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

This is just me-but I would figure out what my first project is going to be, and I would buy the tools needed for that project. (and I wouldn't buy plans from the guy a few posts back.)
Woodworking books and magazines are a GREAT resource for information on tools, materials, and techniques. 
Skill building one step at a time is the way to go. Check out some of the projects that Lumberjocks have posted, and I believe you will find that the quality improves over time.
Remember that the completed project is only as good as the finish. And the finish shares a symbiotic relationship with the material used, the sanding, the tools, the experience, and the planning.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

No reason to worry. You don't need it right now, and you will find another, and it will be a better saw and a better deal. You have to believe. In my own experience, that is what has happened to me.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I got 8 months anyhow. But man… lol. You right though. These kinda deals happen fairly frequent?


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

+1 on reading books. Almost every woodworking book I read has a project or skill builder included with great tool advise.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

There's many books, magazine subscriptions, and videos to get knowledge from. Of all the books I have on woodworking this one stands out. Maybe because of the size, 'Woodworking Wisdom & Know-How', from the editors of Fine woodworking, copyright 2014. Covers a wide range from wood, hand tools, power tool usage, joinery, shop tips, dust, finishing, etc., etc., etc., 10 1/2"x13 1/2" paperback with 520 thin pages and fine print and black & white photos & illustrations. Irregular size but loaded with info. The one I got was used for about $20. I've thumbed through it, and later read it. I have pulled it out several times for info.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks! I bought the ebook version for $4. Look forward to going through it


----------



## 23tony (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi: New to the board and late to the party 

Looks like it's been discussed a lot, but just to add my own experience: I started off with some small, cheap tools - a $100 Skil table saw and a handful of hand tools. Picked up things as I needed them for a project: router, disk sander, radial arm saw, etc. Eventually upgraded the table saw, upgraded the radial arm saw (I do a good bit of home construction too). At this point I don't even know how much I have invested in tools, but it's been built up over 10 years or so.

I started off building "chests" (boxes with hinged lids) for medieval historic recreation, did some furniture for that, and started advancing into furniture for my home. A couple years ago, after inheriting a band saw, I took a big step up and built a rocking horse for my granddaughter, and lately I've been getting into more intricate designs with decorative carving and such.

FWIW, my opinion is that if you have that money available, just set it aside in savings, and see where your interests take you. Get tools as needed, based on what you're working on. Let the hobby grow dynamically.

But all other advice aside: enjoy!


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

I'm in the "buy it as you need it" camp. In 8 months, you might decide you enjoy hand wood working (planes, saws, etc.) more than the expensive machines you spent your good money on. Either choice is right, for you. But if you spend $2400 on machines and then later covet that Lie Nielsen plane, you'll either have to find the money or sell something for a fraction of what you paid to get it. You'll use a table saw or a bandsaw (or maybe both) even if you end up primarily as a hand woodworker. You can't go wrong with those unless you pay too much or get too little.

Measuring and marking tools are critical. That said, you don't need to get Woodpecker ones. Get a combination square, a try square, and a marking gauge of some kind. Eventually you'll discover other tools in this category as you need them, but you don't need them immediately.

I personally think a miter saw is a waste of good money if you're on a budget. Unless you plan on doing a lot of crown molding, anything you can cut on a miter saw you can cut with a circular saw, a sled on a table saw, or by hand. With a decent, sharp hand saw you can crosscut even hardwoods in minutes, and when you're done, hang the saw on a peg and not have it take up valuable shop space. Your mileage may vary and I speak only for myself.

This comment goes hand-in-hand with the "as you need it" comment: Wait for good deals. You have to be patient, but you can get great (or at least adequate) tools for a song if you keep your eyes open. If you spend all your money up front, you won't be able to avail yourself of those great deals.

I understand the desire to equip your shop fully right now. I've been there. I made some good choices and I made some bad choices. There were things I convinced myself I needed that I rarely use and all they do is take up space. There are tools I waited to buy because they weren't as sexy that I now use on nearly every project.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> On another note: just got back from fireworks store and spent $1400… and all o could think to myself was "there's my table saw" LOL
> 
> - TellMePlease


Now I've heard all kinds of things happen to table saws, but I believe this is the first I've ever heard that it went out with a POP, and a cloud of smoke…....

Wasn't going to comment at all, but reading through it seems a lot of the posters are leading with comments that are from their experience, about if you spend this, then you might not be able to get that later kind if stuff. From your comments I'm drawing a picture of a guy who really doesn't have much of a budget problem. 1400 bux on smoke bombs, then looking at a 900 dollah TS in the same breath. Not the experience of most here.

Buy it as you need it would be a recommendation.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I think you would be better off to buy tools as you need them rather than buying them all at once. That is a pretty small budget for quality tools, a decent table saw could eat most of that up. You will have a better feel once you start making stuff, then add to your tools as you go. You will want a better table saw than a jobsite saw. Look at contractor saws as a minimum, a cabinet saw would be better. Yes, you can get by without a miter saw although they are nice to have.
> 
> - bondogaposis


The BASICS

1. Safety
2. Know what you are buying and how to use it first
3. Buy pencils and paper to write notes.
4. Get ONLY the things to learn how to do woodworking and modify your tools/equipment after that.
5. See note 1

You do NOT need everything at once. The basics are a table saw (do not need new or cabinet saw upgrade later and sell that to get one you WILL need) A Bandsaw, Jointer and or Planner and Router. You can do almost everything with those tools and if you are going to do your own legs start off with a mini lathe and work up to a Powermatic, Laguna, or Robust.

Also you do not NEED a stack of wood of every type and thickness you will find what you need when you get the orders to make something. You will find a good deal on wood of say $1 a bf and then you can buy afew hundred dollars worth.

Practice Practice Practice. You will not be great over night nor a week or month it will take a few years and then a few years to build up a clientell and word of mouth.

*Go to the phone book or google to find others who do it as a business and see what they have or even work for them for a few years and THAT will give you ALOT of knowledge on what you need and how to build and how to even find customers.*


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah. I'm quite a wack-a-doo… and in some ways of life I'm very liberal with my earnings. That $1400 of gunpowder truly made a great holiday for over 10 kids (most of which don't get to do this kinda show on the fourth) and a handful of adults in the same line.
I honestly am frugal where possibility to do so allows (such as making plans to buy tools). In addition, being frugal on stuff like this makes less regret later if I flake out, which I believe is highly unlikely.

And my ultimate goal has nothing to do with a client base. I get what your saying and that makes sense. I believe my goal is a constructive hobby that allows me to make things for me and my house. (One of the first things being a picnic table with a grill built in it!) If I'm good, then I can even make such things as gifts for family and friends. Not to sell. If my work is ever appreciated and I do acquire a customer base, that would be cool… but to be able to make things that very likely could be passed down a few generations makes is the dream goal. (See, I'm a wack-a-doo) lol

The only tools I am looking to start with is a table saw, router, and the necessary bits and wood to get some jigs and work tables going. I already have my first 5 projects mapped out after my jigs. From what I can tell, jointer and planer can be put off for the time being. Table saw and router can much LESS efficiently do those jobs to hold me over. For me… it will all start with the table saw. Which if I never find the deal I want, I'm just going to drop the $2k on the 36" SawStop 1.8 Hp with upgraded fence system.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Where are you located?

Respectfully, it seems like you're kinda all over the map on some of this. I get that- I was there 5yrs ago. 
This has been my (at times expensive) experience… There is a lot of research you can do but this is a hands on hobby that requires hands on experience to figure things out. I'd look for some local guys/gals who may be willing to let you check out their stuff in person, maybe chat a bit more in-depth on their experiences. I'd also recommend you consider a basic class.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

1400 bucks on fireworks? You could gave bought a pretty nice table saw instead of watching your money go up in smoke, dude.

But you are frugal when it comes to tools?

My advice is stay away from woodworking until you learn how to handle money.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Well… i currently have no mortgage, no car payments, and almost debt free. I have paid my only debt: $110k student debt down to $30k in the past year. I have 3 spoiled rotten kids and a beautiful wife who looks very sparkly.

Let me know where I lack in how I handle my money considering I came from nothing so I can tune that up. I really want to get into woodworking, so please kind sir, help me get myself in line for that

AVS: thank you for constructive feedback. I did actually find a Woodcraft in my area that also offers classes in regards to woodworking. I think your right. I should sign up for some basics. I am starting to read a bit as well. I do think I got an idea of what I need to get to start though and grab as I need to some degrees. A good table saw and a router seems a no brained regardless. But all the little things can definitely be a grab as I need. A class would also network me with people of the same interest. This forum has been great, but nothing like hand on with this.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I just have my own class in the shop. Step one is to read it in a book. I am amazed how many ways there are to do the same task. Next I look at some YouTube videos. Than I get started and the last part of the class is fixing what I did wrong. It seems that every time I see a class at Woodcraft that I might benefit from something gets in the way.

I might add that Woodcraft is 30 minutes away so that's more time on top of the class. About 40 minutes away is a really great woodworking http://www.greenvillewoodworkers.com/ guild that only charges $150.00 a year membership. They have some really nice BIG machines there so if I need a really good band saw or drum sander it could really be a help. They also sell wood too.

@TellMePlease You may want to look up in your area if there is any guild around to get access to some nice tools and fellowship.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

That's flipping great! Something like that never even dawned on me. I'm gonna check out if there are guilds in my area. I have already run across projects that I ultimately wanna build at some given point that takes a drum sander or some other big machine. Having something like that close enough by would be awesome. Thank you…


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you say you are in or near Chattanooga? I believe there is a Woodcraft there that has classes.


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

Yup! I've been scoping them out too. My wife thinks it's a good idea. We were talking about those classes a few days ago. I'm just focused on setting up first. I definitely see my taking those classes once I'm ready.


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

TMP,

I must admit, I was caught a bit off-guard by your post about the fireworks…

The way you worded it, it sounded like an impulse purchasing decision, but perhaps it wasn't.

The impression that it was an impulse decision seemed to clash with your effort to meticulously plan your purchases for your new hobby.

And you also stated you do not have shop space for all of your desired equipment either.

Perhaps we jumped to some conclusions, but it was neither intentional, malicious, nor completely unsupported by the information you provided.

I get it. New hobbies are exciting, especially when they come with an apparently never ending list of tools and accessories for which vendors are trying to convince you that you MUST have them NOW.

Nevertheless, I believe you have gotten mostly sound advice (primarily to slow down, take your new hobby a step at a time, and purchase new tools and accessories as you NEED them, rather than as you SEE them.)


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

I've enjoyed all the advise. It is very exciting. And you are correct, I don't have the space currently. I'm a go getter kinda guy and I truly plan ahead everything I do. I literally have my 2021 residual budget already mapped out. (I'm a Wack-a-doo. Lol). Holidays are always planned out and enjoyed to the fullest I can muster because family memories are priority. Please forgive my quirkiness. I'm a chess player with an odd sense of humor. Yes.. fireworks were planned and yes, my initial thoughts were in humor that that's my table saw. If I could buy fireworks at discount I would but I can't. I know, because I've looked into it. LOL

My move is in sight, 8 months goes by in a flash. I have a place to store what I get from now until then, and once I do move, I hope to have everything needed to set up shop immediately. And I hope to do it with my best attempt at upmost quality and cost efficiency. I don't want to buy tools that are redundant. I do want a upper middle level quality, because I don't want to have to rebuy something better later. You guys have already saved me buying a miter saw, I've lost importance on "woodpecker" grade precision tools, pushed me along towards some basics in hand tools, suggested books by which I now have, amongst other points. I thank y'all again for your time and advice. Sorry if I got snippy. Felt like a personal shot earlier. No need for all that. I'm all about humor and take very seriously advise and expertise.

For me, this is all supposed to be fun. Paying $1400 in fireworks when I'm spending my days scrolling craigslist for a TS deal… that has its own humor. But none of this is that serious. If it was, woodworking is not the right "hobby."

Education and planning. That's my goal here. And I've gotten more than I could ever ask for. Y'all have been awesome


----------



## TellMePlease (Jun 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Matt0127 (Apr 19, 2020)

I second the earlier post where someone said to first choose what types of projects you want to do. That will really drive what tools you want to invest in. For example, if you plan to build small jewelry boxes, you may want to aim for a better table saw, top of the line blade, and precision measuring. I, for one, am an huge Incra fan.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If you know you will use it, it should be a deal. Since you took the time to ask, it is probably gone.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If you know you will use it, it should be a deal. I have not been watching used saw stop prices. Since you took the time to ask, it is probably gone. A table saw is a basic tool, not like a shaper or molding machine, or other specialty tool with limited function.


----------

